

Show HN: ParisHilton.js - knowbody
https://github.com/knowbody/ParisHilton.js

======
ColinWright
So how many people are going to clone this repo and then submit it here?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7686054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7686054)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7686077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7686077)

~~~
LeslieOA
This looks like a very different implementation. Plus: pink! :-D

------
dewey
Making fun of Paris Hilton is still a thing? Come on...

